# I want to make sure I don't tip this guy



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

I had an obnoxious drunk on NYE say something to his friend like "I want make sure I don't tip this guy" as he was getting out of the car. Rude and weird. I picked up 5 passengers though legally I should only have carried 4, but I did it anyway. It was a short 2 mile fare and at the height of surge. Mixed group with a sober-ish girl in front keep things normal, in the back a quiet guy and girl, another guy who liked my car asking lots of questions about it, and the rude guy who kept leaning forward to give weird directions like "turn west here" instead of the normal "turn left", despite the fact my nav was working fine and I wasn't missing any turns. Then on his way out "I want to make sure I don't tip this guy". Whatta dick.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Instant karma for taking 5 idiots?


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

i hope you didnt 5 star whoever account ride was on, and my thoughts exactly on 5 riders in four passenger car...
should flag the ride and notify uber, uber will up the fare to xl or suv depending on original call


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

4 starred them.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> i hope you didnt 5 star whoever account ride was on, and my thoughts exactly on 5 riders in four passenger car...
> should flag the ride and notify uber, uber will up the fare to xl or suv depending on original call


Not if you don't drive an XL or SUV vehicle.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I had an obnoxious drunk on NYE say something to his friend like "I want make sure I don't tip this guy" as he was getting out of the car. Rude and weird. I picked up 5 passengers though legally I should only have carried 4, but I did it anyway. It was a short 2 mile fare and at the height of surge. Mixed group with a sober-ish girl in front keep things normal, in the back a quiet guy and girl, another guy who liked my car asking lots of questions about it, and the rude guy who kept leaning forward to give weird directions like "turn west here" instead of the normal "turn left", despite the fact my nav was working fine and I wasn't missing any turns. Then on his way out "I want to make sure I don't tip this guy". Whatta dick.


I would have just left them standing on the curb and no-showed them for trying to squeeze in 5. They probably 1-starred you because it was probably the rude drunk guy who requested you. When will drivers learn? If pax try to cram in more than 4 people or break the rules, they have no respect for you, why would you do anything at all for them other than leave them on the curb?


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

cram in more than 5 people? 4 is the number...
would still notify uber, and remind them that we are not supposed to argue with the customer,so maybe they might give you the xl or suv rate. worth a try


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

Roogy said:


> 4 starred them.


First mistake, taking five when you can only accommodate four. Second mistake, rating them four stars.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I know I get more ride requests than the norm because customers "car shop" when requesting a ride and think they can fit upto 7 (yes) in my compact SUV.


----------

